# DVC Lounge at Epcot



## Janann (May 27, 2016)

This looks nice!
http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2016/05/preview_disney_vacation_club_m.html


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 29, 2016)

It does look nice, and is supposed to open next month as I recall. I look forward to escaping the heat and checking it out later this summer!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2016)

I bet I will forget it's there when we go in October.  It will be our last trip in a while, so I am hoping to see it.  Free pop (soda for those who don't know what pop is) at Disney!  Wow!  Rick won't believe it, and his favorite kind of pop machine, too.  He loves to mix his own.  I just want plain ol' pop.

I know where the imagination pavilion is located, and I am trying to think of where the lounge could be in that building.


----------



## allenwyn (May 29, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I bet I will forget it's there when we go in October.  It will be our last trip in a while, so I am hoping to see it.  Free pop (soda for those who don't know what pop is) at Disney!  Wow!  Rick won't believe it, and his favorite kind of pop machine, too.  He loves to mix his own.  I just want plain ol' pop.
> 
> I know where the imagination pavilion is located, and I am trying to think of where the lounge could be in that building.



You go up the stairs to the lounge after entering through the gift shop.  There's a little hanging sign, but not much else pointing the way.  Opens June 6th, I believe.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 29, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I bet I will forget it's there when we go in October.  It will be our last trip in a while, so I am hoping to see it.  Free pop (soda for those who don't know what pop is) at Disney!  Wow!  Rick won't believe it, and his favorite kind of pop machine, too.  He loves to mix his own.  I just want plain ol' pop.
> 
> I know where the imagination pavilion is located, and I am trying to think of where the lounge could be in that building.



"pop".....  That's what we always called it growing up! Still call it "pop" sometimes......


----------

